# sayings to help you loose weight



## Caroline (Sep 29, 2010)

When I went to weight watchers many moons ago, we were give a list of sayings to help us attain our goals.

Here are the ones I can remember

Kitchen pickers need bigger knickers
A moment on the lips a life time on the hips
Think slim
Every day in every way I learn more about my goals
Be positive


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 29, 2010)

Like the first one Caroline - will try that one next time tempted!


----------



## MargB (Sep 29, 2010)

I think sayings like that are OK if you say them to yourself - hate it when some smart alec says it to me.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 29, 2010)

MargB said:


> I think sayings like that are OK if you say them to yourself - hate it when some smart alec says it to me.



They get a two word retort from me. The second word is off!


----------



## MargB (Sep 29, 2010)

Oooh, do tell me the first word!!

I always tell people they have a choice for the first word but the second is definitely off.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 29, 2010)

My favourite saying is "never give up, never surrender"


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2010)

one from years ago - a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2010)

Dedication decication dedication my motto anyway...makes me tackle any weight issue head on and has done since my weight battle at 19.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 30, 2010)

Breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince dinner (or supper) like a pauper, although it never did anything for me.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince dinner (or supper) like a pauper, although it never did anything for me.



I think that relates to a time when we used to work for a living (as opposed to just sitting around - apologies if you do work for a living) 

Andy


----------

